# OFA results are back!



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Fawkes vom Johnson-Haus (Arko/Alexa)

OFA: Good Hips / Normal Elbows / DM Normal!!!










Super social with people and dogs. Very powerful with awesome grips, can't ask for anything better!  A knucklehead just like his daddy.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Outstanding!!!!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Great news!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Beautiful boy! Congrats!


----------

